# KTF KDM-30



## Tulsot (Mar 6, 2021)

I purchased this today.






I have not picked it up yet.  I have searched both here and elsewhere online.  I can not find a manual.  Anybody have one or know where to access one?  This mill seems a little different than most other round column mills as the head height adjustment is made via a crank at the right rear of the base which moves the column and head as a unit vs the head moving up and down the column.

I appreciate any help.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 6, 2021)

That does sound unusual, more pictures!
-Mark


----------



## Tulsot (Mar 6, 2021)

This is the best picture I can do until I get it home in a few days


----------



## Steve-F (Jan 25, 2022)

Tulsot said:


> This is the best picture I can do until I get it home in a few days


Any luck with a manual on this machine? I'm getting one myself here soon........I hope


----------



## Tulsot (Jan 25, 2022)

I never found a manual. I did take it apart to the last bolt, clean, lube and put it back together.  I’ve been using it and like it, but I’m just a hobbyist.

I’d be glad to help if I can.


----------



## Steve-F (Jan 25, 2022)

Thanks for your reply! Is yours 220 Volt? What do you think of the way the head raises? I have only seen a few pics of the one I'm getting on Saturday, it's the only size that will fit where I have to put it:<)

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## DAT510 (Jan 25, 2022)

Member @ryan79 purchased/posted on the same model mill back in 2015.  He was last seen on the forum on 2018.  In his posting he showed a picture of the manual.  If he's still part of the forum, you might be able to get a copy from him.  Better yet, post it to the Downloads section for all to benefit from in the future.



			https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/introduction-welcome-thread-ended-3-2-14.20506/page-48#post-347730


----------



## Steve-F (Jan 25, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## ryan79 (Jan 25, 2022)

Steve-F said:


> Thank you


i sold the machine a few years ago and now have a pm727v. so the manual went with the machine and i never made a copy.


----------



## Tulsot (Jan 25, 2022)

I messaged ryan79 a while back.  He sold it and has no way to contact the new owner.

Mine is single phase 220.  The head is a little clunky to start up and down at times and takes some effort raise.  I even took that entire crank system apart, cleaned and re-lubricated it.


----------

